# Shot is too fast



## Crippy (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi guys,

im still really struggling to get close to a 1:2 ratio. Can't really understand where I'm going wrong.

i measure 18g.

Grind at a 4 setting on Sage pro grinder (have already moved the top burr to setting 4.

break clumps up and put into portafilter.

Tamp then put portafilter into machine and go. Closest I've got is 20secs at 36g out.

Starts off at a slow speed as you would expect but then quickens up so fast.

Will try and get a vid up shortly


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Grind finer


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What coffee are you using?


----------



## Crippy (Sep 30, 2017)

https://www.origincoffee.co.uk/products/casona-geisha-natural?variant=12965747687497

so even though I have moved the burrs I should still be grinding at a setting of 1-2. That doesn't seem right to me as other threads I've read have never needed to go as low as 4-5 and that's without moving the burr settings


----------



## awholelatteproblems (Jan 9, 2019)

I was surprised at just how fine I had to go to start getting decent length extractions. Since purchasing a Mazzer Royal second hand, it's made a world of difference. It took me a month or two from purchasing my Silvia to realise, but to get shop-quality espresso extraction, the fineness and consistency of the grind is crucial, and only seems achievable with a decent burr. This is after only playing with dialling in the Mazzer for a day (it was delivered yesterday). The difference is huge!


----------



## sheitan (May 7, 2019)

Make sure your grouphead screen is clean ! I suggest you to unscrew it and clean all the parts. This may help you avoid heavy channeling.


----------



## Olek (Aug 21, 2019)

sheitan said:


> Make sure your grouphead screen is clean ! I suggest you to unscrew it and clean all the parts. This may help you avoid heavy channeling.


 I second that .

And use some sodium Crystal's to clean all the oily residues (or pullycaf)

I use a blind basket once a day, with simple water it keep the grid clean longer.


----------



## Olek (Aug 21, 2019)

You can test your grind between 2 fingers it may aggregate a bit but no fingerprints on it.

If you do that often you will get a feel for that. I was said it helps to see if the beans are fresh,too. (Not very dry)


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Crippy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> im still really struggling to get close to a 1:2 ratio. Can't really understand where I'm going wrong.
> i measure 18g.
> ...


I regularly ground at 1 & 2 when I had one, I'd suggest trying some different beans before you wind yourself up about it. I've had a couple of roasts lately that just haven't been right both of which were gushers, and were blamed on 'very very rare' 'formation' issues  both were also roasted during the hot weather(probably has nothing to do with it)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olek (Aug 21, 2019)

I do change about 3 gradations on the Mazzer SJ depending of the grain. In fact I seem to use 2 locations, 3.5 gradations apart, and then I refine with half gradations or a little less.


I do begin with a Gagglia grinder. Not as consistent and probably less homogenous grind. (not the worst grinder but the Mazzer was a huge change)


----------



## Olek (Aug 21, 2019)

Here is a tip in case your coffe show suddenly "blonding" , a sign that channeling just occured.feONe need to recognize that immediately, but then shut the extraction for a small moment.

It allows the channel to close (the puck pack a little) and whan you start again, you have dark coffee flowing at least for awhile


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

@mildredm have you designed that test yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

? that's all.


----------

